# The HRFA Fishing AUCTION is Here!



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Press release:

The HRFA Fishing AUCTION is Here! 
Our December 13th, 2005 General Meeting of the HRFA will feature our Annual Fishing Auction. This has historically been one of the best events of the year. Hundreds of new and used fishing related items will go out to the highest bidder. Several local tackle shops will put their items up for sale too. Only HRFA members can place items up for bid but anyone can bid on them.

If you haven’t been to one of these auctions you are in for a treat! The rules are simple. This meeting offers free admission and is open to the public for bidding on any items. Bring cash! We take no checks or credit cards. All items will have an Official HRFA Identification Label on them. That label will have a number. If you like that item, wait for that number to be announced and join in on the fun. Bring the kids! They love it!

Come to the December meeting EARLY so you can view all the items up for bid! Viewing time: 6:30 pm to 7:30 pm. Write down the item’s number so you know when it comes up for bid. There will be many similar looking items! Write down the NUMBER!! Come early and bid high! 

Again, the December 13th is the annual auction of the HRFA. Everyone is welcome to attend this meeting. The HRFA is accepting new members at this time. The meeting is held on the second floor of the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more information and directions go to www.hrfa.us


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Also at this meeting we will have free issues of the NJ Angler and The Fisherman magazines. A coupon for the upcoming Javit’s boat show in NYC. All of these are on a first come first serve basis. There will be Charter trip raffles, Surf guide raffles and more. The HRFA is also officially selling its Annual Calendar. Proceeds go directly into the Youth Angler Program and Scholarship funds.

Everyone is welcome. The HRFA is always accepting new members.


----------

